# Greens mowers



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

I have an older McLane 20" I got off CL. And only have about 1500 Tifgreen what's the difference between this and a greens mower?

ML


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Quality of cut, precision adjustability, attachments. If you're not mowing super crazy low, the greens mower is nice, but not necessary.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

The roller on the back. Flattens out lawn over time and stripes.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's also fairly easy to find parts for most of the greens mowers too and they "tend" to be easier to work on.


----------

